# Fall Green Thumbs and More @ The Cove' 2015



## N2TORTS (Nov 3, 2015)

JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2015)

That orchid cactus bloom is very unique. I don't think I've ever seen that color before.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 3, 2015)

Some day you'll find me randomly hanging out in your yard. I'll probably be sitting in a lawn chair munching on a sandwich and just enjoying the ambience


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2015)

Your fall pics look very different from what mine would be. You get flowers, we get bare trees. You get more flowers, we get
piles of leafs to rake. You have koi swimming around, we have grass going brown
Btw, do you even own a rake or seen a snow shovel?  
That second plant pic looks really familiar to one I have


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> That orchid cactus bloom is very unique. I don't think I've ever seen that color before.


Yes Yvonne...the Epiphyllums, sometimes called epis for short. Native to Central and South America, Epiphyllum hybrids are particularly stunning in bloom. These members of the cactus genus are also sometimes referred to as the “orchid cactus," although they are not related to the orchid. Unlike desert cacti, rain forest cacti lack sharp thorns, although they do have tiny hair-like spines at the joints of their strap-like stems. In the wild, the white blooms of the ephiphyllum open only at night. But plant breeders have created day-blooming epiphyllum hybrids are simply awesome blooms. If you remember my grandparetns (now decessed) are the creators of a few regeristereed Hybirds......
Here is abother from Grand~pa.....
http://www.epikakteen.de/03 epigalerie/a - z/l/lemon punch.htm


and yet another named after Grand-ma ....
http://www.cactusandaluz.de/Text_MiniaturPhyllos.php


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 4, 2015)

wellington said:


> Your fall pics look very different from what mine would be. You get flowers, we get bare trees. You get more flowers, we get
> piles of leafs to rake. You have koi swimming around, we have grass going brown
> Btw, do you even own a rake or seen a snow shovel?
> That second plant pic looks really familiar to one I have



Snow Rake ????? WTF .....you rake snow ? <HEH>
Nope don't have one of them .......and closest I've come to snow in a long time is my ice cube tray!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 4, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Some day you'll find me randomly hanging out in your yard. I'll probably be sitting in a lawn chair munching on a sandwich and just enjoying the ambience


your always welcome .....(and bring two sandi's....)


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Snow Rake ????? WTF .....you rake snow ? <HEH>
> Nope don't have one of them .......and closest I've come to snow in a long time is my ice cube tray!


LOL, no we don't rake snow silly. We rake the leafs. Do you ever have to rake leafs? Yes, we shovel snow or snow blow it. Geez, you got the life  But you are missing out on some cool man toys like a snow blower. Okay, not really not having snow is much better then having a snow blower.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 4, 2015)

wellington said:


> LOL, no we don't rake snow silly. We rake the leafs. Do you ever have to rake leafs? Yes, we shovel snow or snow blow it. Geez, you got the life  But you are missing out on some cool man toys like a snow blower. Okay, not really not having snow is much better then having a snow blower.


"Oh I LOVEEEEE TOYS! ....


----------

